# Pensieri sulla felicità



## lunaiena (10 Luglio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ricorda bene queste parole:
> Nessuno mai avrà il diritto di controllare la tua felicità.
> A nessuno dovrai permettere di provare a dosare i tuoi sentimenti.
> La tua gioia non deve avere confini, è già tanto difficile trovarne un po’, spesso ci accontentiamo di surrogati, di sorrisi striminziti, di manifestazioni di euforia appena accennate.
> ...


----------

